# Game Thread: Phoenix vs. LA Clippers 2/23/05



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

<center>







*vs.* 

*Phoenix Suns (41-13) vs. LA Clippers (23-30)
American West Arena, Wedensday February 23rd, 2005

Previous Meetings:* 

http://aol.nba.com/games/20041121/PHOLAC/boxscore.html 

http://aol.nba.com/games/20050108/PHOLAC/boxscore.html 

*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*






























































Clippers aren't that bad I think. They have been in a funk lately and its too bad for them. I don't know if they can keep up with us though. Q's going to want some shots, and he better not miss them.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Nashty left the ASG early because of a tight hammy. Any word on how he's doing? I'm wondering about the game with my Mavs later in the week.

:headbang:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Nashty left the ASG early because of a tight hammy. Any word on how he's doing? I'm wondering about the game with my Mavs later in the week.
> 
> :headbang:


NASH IS INJURED!!!!???? :verysad: DANG I had no idea. He better be playing.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Yea, no big deal...there was an article in the paper here in Dallas about how much PT Dirk and Steve got together .

" I wish he was still in Dallas."
- Dirk


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

With Nash:

Suns 123
-
Clips 109


Without Nash:

Suns 101
-
Clips 96


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Im pretty sure Nash is playing. No word of an injury.

Suns-120
Clips-105


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

he's hurt, but not injured.


Suns121
Clips 102


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

with nash the suns will win easy 117-101

without nash the clips will keep it really close but suns will win 99-96


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Game Preview

And this game catches on FSW here in Hawai'i, so I'll give some plays and my thoughts during the game.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Im watching the game....

Hunter is BACK!! He's doing good, he blocked a shot (although it was GT lol)
Suns are shooting a heck of a lot of threes. Jim Jackson is doing good, so is Walter. Amare has 3 fouls and were in the second. Q has 12 3/6 3's..

Oh yes Nash is out too. But we are doing just fine without him.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Come on boys. We need some more regular posters in here...Anyway Suns are dominating. Barbosa is doing awesome at the PG.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow these guys are exciting. Joe Johson is stepping it up. Hunter with a stupid foul. Marion had an amazing alley-oop. He didn't dunk it but his hand was above the square on the backboard.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Clips got back into it. 60-49 at the half. Q leading with 14 points, 6 rebounds, and 4 assists. Barbosa has 9 points....but 0 assists... :sad: Joe Johnson has 4 assists too along with 8 points.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

NO!! Thats 4 fouls on Amare...10:19 left in the 3rd. Wow, he really doesn't do good at all w/out MVP Nash.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Maggette with a hard foul on Marion. Marion looked pissed. He normally doesn't get mad, but he was mad about that. Maggette tried to help him up but he shruged it off. Marion...I your my dawg and all but you don't want to fight with Corey Maggette... :laugh: Q, and JJ would have a chance, Im glad he didn't do anything stupid.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

NICE. Hunter blocks the heck out of a shot, layup by Barbosa, we get a steal, and the Q flushes it on the other end. 

Babosa has 17, with yay! one assist. Hunter has 8 points, 7 boards, and 3 blocks. Nice job.. :yes:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow Kekai your all alone here.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Wow Kekai your all alone here.


No doubt man I hate it...Im a loner. Im talking to myself and thats not good for the brain... :laugh:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Barbosa with 20, but I don't care, he needs to pass. The game is pretty much over I think. 94-77 with 9 minutes to go in the 4th.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Good games all-around by everybody. Im out now. Hope we get more posts here. Big game on Saturday vs the Mavs. Amare is lost now. Man he is not so good without Nash... :no:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

okkk. Why tell me we are up 18 with 4 minutes to go. Amare and Joe are in. Put in Outlaw and maybe some else. Oh damn Hunter with another huge swat on Wilcox. Hey wouldn't Wilcox be good on our team?


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

118-101

Great game for the Suns. Good to see Barbosa fill in for Nash so well and get 22 points. 

Box Score


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Post Games Quotes *


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Ok, I am here now. Kekai even PM to post messages here. lol

I used to post message here but most people just post message in the General forum. 

Anyway, I have to admit that I didn't expect a blowout W. lol I am really glad Barbosa stepped up.  If he can keep playing like this, Suns may have playoff hope! 

This is a good Confidence Boost W. We are playing the Mavs on Saturday? Man, that quickly?? I am also a Dirk fan and I hate it when Steve and Dirk meet. I don't know who to root for. lol But right now, I am leaning towards Suns because Suns has better record and I want Suns to shut the mouths of people who said fast-ball can't win champship. God, I love the underdogs so much.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Ok, I am here now. Kekai even PM to post messages here. lol
> 
> I used to post message here but most people just post message in the General forum.
> 
> ...


I feel you man. I can't wait to shut those guys down. I like people hating on us and then we whoop them. Feels good. I am kind of hoping Nash DOESN'T play. I know i know its wronng, but I want to see how we are and give Barbosa and JJ a chance to run the show.


----------

